# Tosser named



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone else come across any complete wankers on the forum, who insist on airing their complaints on the open forum and then saying they have better things to do when you try and sort it by PM. If you've got better things to do you complete and utter WANKER, go and do them.

That's all :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

No I haven't.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bugger. Thought this was going to be about me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Bugger. Thought this was going to be about me.


 :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

im going to wait patiently for the aforementioned wanker to come along and heat this thread up.. 8)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

alun said:


> im going to wait patiently for the aforementioned wanker to come along and heat this thread up.. 8)


ouuu! please can i be the 1?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

No, but can you give us an example?

Josh


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> No, but can you give us an example?
> 
> Josh


I don't want to name names mate as that wouldn't be fair on the open forum. A joke was disagreed with on the grounds of it being in very bad taste and ever since he's been making very personal, snide remarks about me in the forum. I tried sorting it by PM by, rather bluntly :roll: , asking him what his problem was, but he just replied that he has better things to do than talk to a scum bag like me WTF


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > No, but can you give us an example?
> ...


Think I know who you are referring to and got to agree - doesn't sound like a nice chap in my opinion!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > No, but can you give us an example?
> ...


steveie m8 your many things but never a scumbag bud!!!!!

1, deffo a tosser
2, mi*ge muncher
3, oh and a kn*b jocke

   see u in pm's lol


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Super Josh said:
> ...


    I'd have expected nothing less off you mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

You twat

PM sent :lol: :lol: 
:lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

pm read................answers

i have never slept with or had carnal knowledge of goats tyvm, neither have i said in open forum that charlies bra looked good!
we all know it was sheite. and last but not least, no i will not buy your mother inlaw just so you can have some peace at home.

twat yes i agree, you say the sweetest things m8ee xxx


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Had enough of this c u n t now, the twat hasn't got a nice thing to say to anybody. This was his reply to Jamman in the jokes section

"no im not sad ....i have a job and a car and a motorbike and a motorhome and a nice wife and familly , cant ask for more ....shag ! so why dont you bog off !! "

tt daz, why don't you fuck off and go and sort out whatever it is that's making you sound like your "perfect little life" isn't so perfect after all. You objectionable little twat :evil:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't sweat it Steve, there are tosspots everywhere, I mean Gaz is on here for starters :-* :-* :-* @ Gaz

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Stevie I love a good fall out so dont worry about me mate


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

BLinky said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > im going to wait patiently for the aforementioned wanker to come along and heat this thread up.. 8)
> ...


ok.. well id hate to disapoint...blinky.. your a wanker.. :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know why anybody cares what people think or say on the Internet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Dash said:


> I don't know why anybody cares what people think or say on the Internet.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

You should get yourself to a NW meet - they seem nowadays to be mainly about who has pissed me off on the forum since the last meet! :lol: The thing is, those people are nothing but keyboard warriors. They never turn out to any meets because then they would actually have to interact with human beings. :roll:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Don't sweat it Steve, there are tosspots everywhere, I mean Gaz is on here for starters :-* :-* :-* @ Gaz
> 
> Charlie


aww m8, again your trying to hide the love lol


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it me or does that cat look like Jackie Chan? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

It's you Scooby. Everyone knows it's Jackie Chan who looks like a cat.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> Is it me or does that cat look like Jackie Chan? :mrgreen:


We watched Comic relief when my son asked weather it was Michael Macintyre or Jackie Chan on it lol'd me ass off.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Is this the fucking Tosser Steve?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Is this the fucking Tosser Steve?


 :lol: :lol: Nope, he's an even bigger tosser than that mate :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the fucking Tosser Steve?
> ...


Not possible.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Spandex said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


Ohhh yes it is, probably only one guy in the world who could be a bigger tosser than Jamie Oliver and we've got him right here on this forum :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Jamie Oliver. Ok so his tongue may be a bit too big and who knows if the accent is mockney or not, but the guy does actually seem to try and do stuff to make people's lives a bit better. In a world where so many people think "cooking" is making a bowl of cereal or putting a watery ready meal slop tub in a microwave you've got to hand it to the guy for trying to improve people's nutrition and achieve something even if it is as simple as creating a meal for themselves.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> :lol: :lol: Nope, he's an even bigger tosser than that mate :roll:


Stevie I've received _unsubstantiated_* reports that he hasn't been on lately because he's attending an evening English grammar course :wink:

*My big word for the night


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd heard it was because he was getting a personality transplant :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Jamie Oliver. Ok so his tongue may be a bit too big and who knows if the accent is mockney or not, but the guy does actually seem to try and do stuff to make people's lives a bit better. In a world where so many people think "cooking" is making a bowl of cereal or putting a watery ready meal slop tub in a microwave you've got to hand it to the guy for trying to improve people's nutrition and achieve something even if it is as simple as creating a meal for themselves.


 Fully appreciate your point there Scoob, however, the 'mockney'' accent is reason enough for him to attain tosser status, couple this with his 'lubbly jubbly' chuck a bit o salt on it and bobs yer uncle style of doing things and his position becomes even more elevated. Then there are the non stop barrage of bloody Sainsbury ads, and the need to try to better the lives of all and sundry simply by throwing his name into the arena and telling everyone that they should be doing things the 'jamie' way, and lets face facts, a tosser he is, stupid he is not, Oliver is well aware of the publicity these initiatives generate for the brand and he makes out very nicely financially off the back of them. altruistic he is not.
He is IMO one big Tosser.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I guess it is all a bit Bob Hoskins meets Swedish Chef! And everything has to have a "drizzle" (translation: oh look the lid fell off) of olive oil and enough salt to bring down an elephant. However, Steven Fry speaks properly and is possibly an even bigger tosser :lol:

The Sainsbury's ads aren't his brand though, that's just him cashing a pay cheque like all the supermarket celebritards. On balance, I think Oliver contributes more to humanity than Fry even if he does make something out of it himself. Steve Jobs makes a lot more :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Jamie Oliver. Ok so his tongue may be a bit too big and who knows if the accent is mockney or not, but the guy does actually seem to try and do stuff to make people's lives a bit better. In a world where so many people think "cooking" is making a bowl of cereal or putting a watery ready meal slop tub in a microwave you've got to hand it to the guy for trying to improve people's nutrition and achieve something even if it is as simple as creating a meal for themselves.
> ...


mockney???? wooooooo there kimosabi!!! i have the same accent but not all of us are or should be tarred with same brush lol


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Corrrr-luvva-duck!! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Corrrr-luvva-duck!! :lol:


wanker pmsl..............ok spot on scooobs


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Has anyone else come across any complete wankers on the forum, who insist on airing their complaints on the open forum and then saying they have better things to do when you try and sort it by PM. If you've got better things to do you complete and utter WANKER, go and do them.
> 
> That's all :roll:


The thing is, i am a wanker. Ill not deny it.

I work in a desert for 4 weeks at a time and it gets lonely, ok?

Its that or else the camels start looking prettier.... so what would you do?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

The camel is for riding into the nearest town to find a woman, you feckin idiot :lol: :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> The camel is for riding into the nearest town to find a woman, you feckin idiot :lol: :lol:


....yeah, that old chestnut eh!! :lol: 
Nobody gets away with that excuse out here Stevie..!

See what i mean?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

You're a very sick man Mr Cole :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> You're a very sick man Mr Cole :lol:


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> The camel is for riding into the nearest town to find a woman, you feckin idiot :lol: :lol:


A hump in the desert is worth two in the town, perhaps? :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A good camel-toe always gets me going........................










I see it everywhere


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

antcole said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > The camel is for riding into the nearest town to find a woman, you feckin idiot :lol: :lol:
> ...


Check this little slut out!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

This forum is full of fucking sex freaks.Can u ask the second one if shes' got a sister?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahahahaha!!

This thread has definately changed course..... superb! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

your all a cunch of bunts and totally radio rental in my view!!! and steve and oceans are the worse on the forum in general...
wheras i am a saint of course


----------

